# The "Take a pic of your Coolidor" Thread



## NoShhhSherlock

Well looking around I see a thread of pics of amazing botl's humidors. But instead of coolidor owners sifting through that giant thread for pics of coolidors, or noobs who are searching for some ideas of a coolidor setup. I figured why not start a thread for coolidors?! I have posted my coolidor in the other thread but I will start it off.


----------



## socapots

damn good idea man.
RGup for sure man.
now where did i put that pic. lol.


----------



## socapots

found the edit button this time.. lol.
only the top 2 boxes contain cigars.
Bottoms ones just there to support Stable RH,
Not sure how much KL is there. Id guess a pound and a half...
And the other thinggy at the bottom is a floral sponge (those green things) in a plastic container with holes. sponge is saturated with Distilled water.
Holding.. 65 (just checked it) been like that for the last few however long it stabilized.

and another edit:
shelves are made of a linen rack bought from Home depot for like 12 bucks. cut it up, slide them in. and away you go.


----------



## Dizzy

Nice... I'm checking a cooler right now to ensure I put enough water, but not too much, on the KL. Wanting to see what will work when my humidor fills up. Let the pictures roll in and the ideas pile up


----------



## carpenter

socapots said:


> damn good idea man.
> RGup for sure man.
> now where did i put that pic. lol.


agreed!!! especially with many people around here needing to step up to coolidors (me being on of them). Can't wait for all the new ideas. I too will be adding RG.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover

Looks good! i cant wait to get myne and start it. im thinking about posting up a build log type thing unboxing vids and pics and what not but im not sure.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Good Idea Cigar lover! I'd like to see how you set it up and the steps taken!

And thanks for the bump guys, there is so many threads about coolidors on this site. And pictures are scattered all over. I figure why not put it in to one thread, So when we search we can find it all in one place for the most part.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover

Sherlockholms said:


> Good Idea Cigar lover! I'd like to see how you set it up and the steps taken!
> 
> And thanks for the bump guys, there is so many threads about coolidors on this site. And pictures are scattered all over. I figure why not put it in to one thread, So when we search we can find it all in one place for the most part.


thanks man! il defintaly do it now. i probably may do just pics and some vid's not sure! its going to be interesting. i was going to make the same thread but you beat me to it.


----------



## socapots

hmm..
thought there would be more interest then that.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

socapots said:


> hmm..
> thought there would be more interest then that.


The idea is revolutionary! Ideas as big as a coolidor thread take time to catch on. But when it does it's like Biometric Jazz man.


----------



## ShawnBC

Socapots what's the brand of your cooler with ridges in them for the shelves..? 

At my local Canadian Tire they only have cooler brands without a groove for shelves.. Might have to give a look at my local Walmart maybe.


----------



## dragonhead08

I want to be a member of this club someday.


----------



## MattNJ

got 2 more trays and more boxes since then


----------



## socapots

ShawnBC said:


> Socapots what's the brand of your cooler with ridges in them for the shelves..?
> 
> At my local Canadian Tire they only have cooler brands without a groove for shelves.. Might have to give a look at my local Walmart maybe.


if its easy to get to the states to get one id recommend trying that first. They are wayyyyy cheaper down there. 
The cooler i got is a coleman 100Qt. I think its call extreme something.. used to be called marine, but ive been told they dont make them anymore. Oddly enough i think they are still on the coleman Canada site.

I also saw igloo 100ish qt coolers at costco. The spaces for the shelves are not as deep (they only go half way the depth of the cooler, coleman goes the full depth)

both the igloo and coleman were about the same price (100ish, give or take 20 bucks)

personally i did not find anything bigger then a 75 at walmart. And i cant remember if it had the space for shelves or not.

and if you are calling around.. call them dividers.. not shelves. one place thought i was off my rocker wanting a cooler for cigar.. let alone one that size.. lol


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mine seems so disordered compared to you guys. Didn't I already post these:
















They are messy, in honor of the storage style of our hero, shuckins. Without the ridge for the cedar shelves added on, I wouldn't like this cooler near as much.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover

This is before a few cigars where added !










This is what cigars i have in it. i need to get another pic of it finished but needs more organizing!


----------



## socapots

nice work man


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Amazing setups. And some Amazing looking cigars!


----------



## Rock31

I will try and take a picture of mine...but picture baggies just stacked one on top of the other all the way to the top


----------



## DLB

I've been getting a really high RH in my cooler since I set it up. Any ideas on how to get it down to around 70%? I've been hovering at 80% lately. The temp is perfect at 70 degrees. Right now, I have a Xicar 250 stick humidifier in there. Any suggestions are much appreciated. I'll see if I can snag a pic and post it here.


----------



## DLB

[No message]


----------



## ProbateGeek

DLB said:


> I've been getting a really high RH in my cooler since I set it up. Any ideas on how to get it down to around 70%? I've been hovering at 80% lately. The temp is perfect at 70 degrees. Right now, I have a Xicar 250 stick humidifier in there. Any suggestions are much appreciated. I'll see if I can snag a pic and post it here.


Wait - I foresee a trip to the pet store in your near future!

Seriously, though. I don't know how that one humidifier could get your RH up so high. Are those wet sticks in there? Many newly added, all at once? Maybe overloaded so insufficient circulation? I just don't have the experience to say.

But I think having a bag of dry litter/beads in there couldn't hurt. We're all concerned right there with you - ray: - keep us posted.


----------



## Evonnida

First the unorganized one...


----------



## Evonnida

And the Organized one...


----------



## Rock31

dlb said:


> i've been getting a really high rh in my cooler since i set it up. Any ideas on how to get it down to around 70%? I've been hovering at 80% lately. The temp is perfect at 70 degrees. Right now, i have a xicar 250 stick humidifier in there. Any suggestions are much appreciated. I'll see if i can snag a pic and post it here.


kitty litter!


----------



## DSturg369

My cooler, an Igloo 150 qt.... Nothing fancy, just boxes, baggies, a Radio Shack thermometer, an analog hygro, and 1 Lb of Climmax Beads.


----------



## simplechords

do you guys seal the baggies or leave them open?


----------



## DSturg369

I leave mine open in the cooler.


----------



## DLB

Rock31 said:


> kitty litter!


I'll give it a try. Do I leave the humidifier in there, or take it out all together?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Take it out Dave, the KL will do it's job and then some.


----------



## FWTX

Rock31 said:


> I will try and take a picture of mine...but picture baggies just stacked one on top of the other all the way to the top


ORGANIZATION IS THE SIGN OF A DISEASED MIND


----------



## kapathy

Rock31 said:


> I will try and take a picture of mine...but picture baggies just stacked one on top of the other all the way to the top


how do you find anything?


----------



## Rock31

kapathy said:


> how do you find anything?


I don't 

Just grab a bag and go!

I do have all my brands bunched together though...it is chaotic but organized at the same time.

FWTX LMAO mine is worse but I do have the same Perdomo pack right on top as you !


----------



## kapathy

Rock31 said:


> I don't
> 
> Just grab a bag and go!
> 
> I do have all my brands bunched together though...it is chaotic but organized at the same time.
> 
> FWTX LMAO mine is worse but I do have the same Perdomo pack right on top as you !


yeah ive got mine in baggie by brand but i still find myself digging for 10 min or so....i think im going to take your approach from now on and play cigar roulette


----------



## imported_cigar_lover

Alright Here is a repost of my coolerdore since i did some work


----------



## DSturg369

Rearranged my Photobucket pics and the pic link became invalid... Here it is again...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

All nice setups! You've got one dusty stand Matthew.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover

Sherlockholms said:


> All nice setups! You've got one dusty stand Matthew.


Haha i noticed that after i uploaded the pic. I need to get another pic because its more neat now.


----------



## Yamaha53

Ive got two coolidors but im embarrassed to show them. You guys are WAY to organized lol.


----------



## Oldmso54

hey terry - check your PM


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Bump


----------



## SmokinSpider

Here is my small coolidor, cleverly hidden in this mess. 


















Nothing fancy, but it's mine.


----------



## DSturg369

Looks great Jayme! :tu


----------



## ejgarnut

Rock31 said:


> picture baggies just stacked one on top of the other all the way to the top


+1 you can get a crapload of smokes in a cooler that way

nice pics guys - keep em coming


----------



## k-morelli

Nothing special since i'm a noob.. now i just need to fill it up with cigars.. i haven't had a chance to get to the local shop to pick some up but i have a few in mind


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kyle, local shops are great for trying out singles, but to get that cooler partially filled you really ought to take part in the fun (and fun prices!) at www . cigarbid . com (with my apologies to the wife and kids for giving you the link).

:ss


----------



## zeebra

Well, since I have a coolidor........

Here she is, was in my theater room, but I've moved it to the utility room which stays cooler.

Since these pictures on 5/14/11, I've added about 40 more Opus X cigars, a box of Davidoff Maduros and a few others not shown.


----------



## k-morelli

i've been on cigarbid but only lurking never actually bid on anything..i'm looking for a decent sampler so that i can try a few different cigars


----------



## k-morelli

@zeebra.. that is by far the most impressive thing i've seen in my puff.com career


----------



## netspec

k-morelli said:


> View attachment 35035
> 
> Nothing special since i'm a noob.. now i just need to fill it up with cigars.. i haven't had a chance to get to the local shop to pick some up but i have a few in mind


What brand/size cooler are you using?


----------



## zeebra

k-morelli said:


> @zeebra.. that is by far the most impressive thing i've seen in my puff.com career


Thanks man! The whole set up with cigars is on eBay right now. Bidding is at $4780 right now with a few days left...lol jk

Thanks though. Slope is very slippery man, be careful 8)

Plus, you've been on puff for a month, there are wayyyy more crazier guys than me, you'll see. I'd say about 80% more! LOL


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Kyle! Great setup.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hey Shawn, did you build those drawers for your "dor? Lookin Good!

Nice stash, too!


----------



## k-morelli

its an igloo: picnic basket thats 26 qts or 6.5 gallons if i'm correct


----------



## zeebra

Fuzzy said:


> Hey Shawn, did you build those drawers for your "dor? Lookin Good!
> 
> Nice stash, too!


No, I had a forum member build it for me, Forrest, forget his handle name here on puff. Hes in the retail section here with info.


----------



## Wineador

zeebra said:


> No, I had a forum member build it for me, Forrest, forget his handle name here on puff. Hes in the retail section here with info.


You forgot me already? :hurt:

LOL, Folks just hang tight. I just got word my Igloo 150qt (like Zeebras) has just been shipped from Wallyworld. ($83 with tax! 8) )

I'm going to put together a _very_ custom set or two for those things!


----------



## Hinson

Guess I'll take a shot at this:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Shannon!


----------



## k-morelli

yea very nice also.. all of these coolidors are very nice and for the value compared to regular humidors theyre amazing


----------



## djangos

Shannon you really like the Egg don't you??!!


----------



## SmokinSpider

DSturg369 said:


> Looks great Jayme! :tu


Thanks Dale, seriously means a lot coming from you. One day I hope my cooler looks like yours.

Looks good guys lets keep it up.


----------



## horseshoe

Can someone tell my wife that it's actually a requirement to have a lot of sticks?? My stash isn't nearly as big as most I've seen here, but it's still hard to sneak new boxes in under the radar....


----------



## netspec

k-morelli said:


> its an igloo: picnic basket thats 26 qts or 6.5 gallons if i'm correct


Thanks for the reply and how is it as a Coolidor?


----------



## FWTX

Shannon - where did you get the white baskets? 
I've been looking but i can't find anywhere.


----------



## k-morelli

its working good as of now.. just tinkering with getting the rh just right... it seems like it'll hold a decent amount of cigars considering i don't have the worlds biggest collection as of yet


----------



## Hinson

FWTX said:


> Shannon - where did you get the white baskets?
> I've been looking but i can't find anywhere.


Ken, these are the ones I have:
Walmart.com: Mainstays Rectangular Mini Bin Storage Trays, White, 2pk: Storage & Organization


----------



## ezred

Dear Zeebra,

I saw the picture of your coolerdor. I also saw the contents. I covet what I saw and am now in process of evil plans.

You have been warned.


----------



## nealw6971

Awesome thread gentlemen (props to Sherlockholms for starting it!). 

I have to say, when I see all of this glorious beauty, it makes my heart happy and brings a bit of a tear to my eye (no, wait, that may very well be a bit of smoke irritation)... but on the other hand, it brings me great cigar envy! 

Love the pics!

Neal


----------



## Max_Power

I think it's almost time for a new cooler.


----------



## Oldmso54

SAWEEET Chris. Mine pales in comparison but I'll post it up anyway. Awesome selection in yours and the 150 qt I'm dying for!!

Here's mine:


----------



## Max_Power

I like how yours in in a cabinet Shawn. A classy touch!


----------



## Hinson

Hey Shawn how did you do the shelves without the built in slots like on Chris's? I ask cause I bought one without the slots cause they where out online and the only one in store had a hatch in the lid and I didnt want to worry about sealing it. I'd really like to put shelves in mine, no more tetris and pretty sure it would hold more that way.


----------



## nealw6971

Oldmso54 said:


> SAWEEET Chris. Mine pales in comparison but I'll post it up anyway. Awesome selection in yours and the 150 qt I'm dying for!!
> 
> Here's mine:


Pales? Srsly? Oldsmo, there is no pale in that photo. None whatsoever. Beautiful.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Chris your setup looks nice! Those Zombies look right at Home  . And Shawn you have a great setup as well! Is that the thing you where making in your I'm not a carpenter thread?


----------



## Oldmso54

Sherlockholms said:


> Chris your setup looks nice! Those Zombies look right at Home  . And Shawn you have a great setup as well! Is that the thing you where making in your I'm not a carpenter thread?


that she would be!


----------



## Fuzzy

horseshoe said:


> Can someone tell my wife that it's actually a requirement to have a lot of sticks?? My stash isn't nearly as big as most I've seen here, but it's still hard to sneak new boxes in under the radar....


Nick, I'm right where you are, boss doesn't even want to see UPS near where I live! I wish I had an office to have deliveries sent to!


----------



## k-morelli

Fuzzy said:


> Nick, I'm right where you are, boss doesn't even want to see UPS near where I live! I wish I had an office to have deliveries sent to!


the fiance was questioning my small stash last night, she kept saying you have enough for now.. "for now"<-- thats a sign of her coming around and starting to embrace the addiction but i just started this ingenious plan -->whenever she questions me about cigars i just throw all the make-up and clothing purchases that she makes back at her to even it out haha


----------



## kapathy

k-morelli said:


> the fiance was questioning my small stash last night, she kept saying you have enough for now.. "for now"<-- thats a sign of her coming around and starting to embrace the addiction but i just started this ingenious plan -->whenever she questions me about cigars i just throw all the make-up and clothing purchases that she makes back at her to even it out haha


not a good road to go down...lol....... ive reverted back to the "yes dear, your right, im sorry"..... its an argumant ill never win so i wont bother.... mines pretty lienent except when i complain about something around the house breaking and then ups drops of a box from the "shipping manager" (famous lol)


----------



## nealw6971

kapathy said:


> not a good road to go down...lol....... ive reverted back to the "yes dear, your right, im sorry"..... its an argumant ill never win so i wont bother.... mines pretty lienent except when i complain about something around the house breaking and then ups drops of a box from the "shipping manager" (famous lol)


It's always easier to apologize than ask permission... well, I mean, it works most of the time... I think. Meh, don't mind me. I'm a noob.


----------



## k-morelli

nealw6971 said:


> It's always easier to apologize than ask permission... well, I mean, it works most of the time... I think. Meh, don't mind me. I'm a noob.


same here, I find it easier to just ask for forgiveness than permission especially on trivial thongs like what cigars I buy or whatnot.. when it comes to the bigger things I'm usually a "yes", "you're right" kinda guy ha


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Bump!


----------



## k-morelli

Steridor down in the outer banks


----------



## ejgarnut

and to show off my organizational skills...

heres my ....

good...




better...




better-er





not that the smokes are anything amazing, but i will brag that im getting pretty darned good at stacking 5ers and baggied sticks!


----------



## zeebra

ezred said:


> Dear Zeebra,
> 
> I saw the picture of your coolerdor. I also saw the contents. I covet what I saw and am now in process of evil plans.
> 
> You have been warned.


Hmmm....just saw this, what does this mean? :rockon:


----------



## k-morelli

ok i have a quick question.. do you guys recommend leaving the lids closed or open/removing them?.. my rh is holding rock solid at 65% and the temp is between 70-72 but i dont wanna close this lids if it would affect the rh inside the boxes


----------



## BlackandGold508

Max_Power said:


> I think it's almost time for a new cooler.


if i knew you had a stash like this, i would of made it to RI months ago to smoke yo sheet !!! lol


----------



## nealw6971

When I bought my first cooler, 120 Qt Coleman... I thought to myself, "Self, this is a bigass cooler. If you fill it up, you'll never have to worry about what to smoke. But you won't fill it up, so don't worry, self, things will be just fine."

After my latest binge, I think "self" is full of poodoo. At least my cooler isn't. But anyway... I'll post pics when I have a moment to take some. The cooler is currently a mess and I've been trying to stock up on cigar boxes. Anyway... I think I need a bigger cooler.


----------



## Partially Deaf

I need to get a cooler setup going. Do you guys have suggestions on trays, besides cedar trays and old boxes? I was thinking of plastic ones, but which ones should I use?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Partially Deaf said:


> I need to get a cooler setup going. Do you guys have suggestions on trays, besides cedar trays and old boxes? I was thinking of plastic ones, but which ones should I use?


I use the plastic baskets from walmart that you can get for $1 or so for 3 of them. My cooler is was small enough to were they would wedge in there perfectly like shelve layers, How big of a cooler are you aiming for?


----------



## kapathy

Partially Deaf said:


> I need to get a cooler setup going. Do you guys have suggestions on trays, besides cedar trays and old boxes? I was thinking of plastic ones, but which ones should I use?


i use these plastic dog food containers, that are about the size of shoe boxes. I found them at some discount store here for around $3-$4 each. I would try the container store or bed bath and beyond they both should have a rediculous amount of different sizes and materials


----------



## Max_Power

BlackandGold508 said:


> if i knew you had a stash like this, i would of made it to RI months ago to smoke yo sheet !!! lol


You know you're always welcome.:rockon:


----------



## nealw6971

I'm using cigar boxes (from non-infused cigars). CI offers them for $10 for 10 and if you get free shipping... well... then you've paid $10 for 10 spanish cedar boxes.


----------



## kapathy

nealw6971 said:


> I'm using cigar boxes (from non-infused cigars). CI offers them for $10 for 10 and if you get free shipping... well... then you've paid $10 for 10 spanish cedar boxes.


did they send all the same size or at least ball park same size..... i hated the tetris, so in my set up smokes stand verticle in zip-locks like a file cabinet... and then sorted into the 4 boxes ....maybe not the best use of space but a hell of alot easier to find things.


----------



## fanman1

Well This is my pathetic coolerdor. its not as bad as it looks because there is actually about 30-40 cigars in there (although some at the bottom are complete dog rockets). But that is my entire stash, im hoping to get a real humi soon but for the time being his works fine. To humidify it im using cat litter in an old spice jar.


----------



## nealw6971

kapathy said:


> did they send all the same size or at least ball park same size..... i hated the tetris, so in my set up smokes stand verticle in zip-locks like a file cabinet... and then sorted into the 4 boxes ....maybe not the best use of space but a hell of alot easier to find things.


Nah, you definitely have to play Tetris, but I don't mind, too much.


----------



## ejgarnut

fanman1 said:


> Well This is my pathetic coolerdor. its not as bad as it looks because there is actually about 30-40 cigars in there (although some at the bottom are complete dog rockets). But that is my entire stash, im hoping to get a real humi soon but for the time being his works fine. To humidify it im using cat litter in an old spice jar.


looks like a good start Austin, there are some fine sticks in there!


----------



## fanman1

ejgarnut said:


> looks like a good start Austin, there are some fine sticks in there!


Thanks Bro!


----------



## gxyboi

Need a new cabinet due to recent purchases so I decided why not a coolidor!


----------



## ssutton219

Great Pics guys!!


I am not going to embarrass myself with my mini cooler....


Shawn


----------



## Max_Power

I like your taste in cigars Derek. Nice stuff you have there. Those schraders have always piqued my curiosity.


----------



## gxyboi

Thanks to you brother for pointing Paul's shop out. Most of the singles were purchased @ Mr J's in West Warwick along with the two boxes of summerfest. He introduced me to his new line of cigars that I plan on smoking this weekend. I had hours of great conversation and picked up quite a few smokes to bring home with me. Judging by your pics we have similar pallets 

I just found out about the Schraders ~ month ago and was fortunate enough to pickup a box for aging from a store out west. I can put you in contact with the owner if you're interested. I picked up ~ 8 boxes of htf smokes from him. Feel free to PM me.



Max_Power said:


> I like your taste in cigars Derek. Nice stuff you have there. Those schraders have always piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Max_Power

gxyboi said:


> Thanks to you brother for pointing Paul's shop out. Most of the singles were purchased @ Mr J's in West Warwick along with the two boxes of summerfest. He introduced me to his new line of cigars that I plan on smoking this weekend. I had hours of great conversation and picked up quite a few smokes to bring home with me. Judging by your pics we have similar pallets
> 
> I just found out about the Schraders ~ month ago and was fortunate enough to pickup a box for aging from a store out west. I can put you in contact with the owner if you're interested. I picked up ~ 8 boxes of htf smokes from him. Feel free to PM me.


If those new smokes were the J Grotto Reservas, I've had one so far and it was quite nice. Paul is a great guy and always good conversation with him.

Glad that shop worked out for you.:thumb:

It's pretty much the only place I go.


----------



## andrprosh

I did not realize how quickly my 52qt cooler got filled up.


----------



## netspec

fanman1 said:


> Well This is my pathetic coolerdor. its not as bad as it looks because there is actually about 30-40 cigars in there (although some at the bottom are complete dog rockets). But that is my entire stash, im hoping to get a real humi soon but for the time being his works fine. To humidify it im using cat litter in an old spice jar.


Your spice jar idea is a space saver!


----------



## k-morelli

started to run out of room in my small 26 qt cooler so i went to walmart to buy some shelves for it to make it a little more accommodating and walked out with a 48 qt cooler some shelving and trays and wound up with this.. now i have plenty of room to spare and also an extra 26 qt cooler for later on


----------



## cedjunior

It feels like old times again! Had to break out the old 48qt cooler for some over flow. I was storing boxes in ziploc bags and tupperware.










The 150qt is over flowing. Time to start a new one. Yeah, those are full cedar trays in a giant ziploc bag on top of the cooler. Don't laugh, it holds 66% humidity.


----------



## falconman515

^^^ Damn Bro .... Thats a NICE lookin stash of stick you got their !!! ^^^


----------



## smelvis

They all look great guy's but Charles I love the way you use every single bit of room no space left wasted. Very nice unit and good taste in cigars as well!

smelvis/Puff member


----------



## Dizzy

Damn Charles... It looks like your shelves are going to buckle under all of that weight.


----------



## rjacobs

Mine is just a start. Still need to get some cedar racks. Everything I have been buying lately is in Mazo's so no boxes.


----------



## cedjunior

Dizzy said:


> Damn Charles... It looks like your shelves are going to buckle under all of that weight.


They have once or twice. Since the cooler gets wider closer to the lid the shelves were just barely not wide enough. I doubled up the small plastic end caps and that seemed to hold for a while but they started to deform under the weight. I happened to be at Home Depot and noticed their large paint stirrers, which are free, so I took a handful and cut some to length. They slide right under the shelves and support the front of them.


----------



## cedjunior

smelvis said:


> They all look great guy's but Charles I love the way you use every single bit of room no space left wasted. Very nice unit and good taste in cigars as well!
> 
> smelvis/Puff member


Eh, there is probably some room on the bottom there but its so hard to fit things with those rounded corners:frusty:


----------



## Dizzy

cedjunior said:


> They have once or twice. Since the cooler gets wider closer to the lid the shelves were just barely not wide enough. I doubled up the small plastic end caps and that seemed to hold for a while but they started to deform under the weight. I happened to be at Home Depot and noticed their large paint stirrers, which are free, so I took a handful and cut some to length. They slide right under the shelves and support the front of them.


Well, if that doesn't work for you much longer, you can always send some of your cigars to me and I can hang onto them for you. HAH:banana:


----------



## Dubv23

rjacobs said:


> Mine is just a start. Still need to get some cedar racks. Everything I have been buying lately is in Mazo's so no boxes.


Is that a 150 qt Coleman marine? If so where did you get the shelves? Curious because I bought my cooler today and will get it shortly


----------



## andrprosh

I have a question to all 150 marine owners - how easy or hard is it to open it when it is standing vertically? I have 52 qt igloo cooler and need to use both hands to open it.


----------



## fanman1

Dubv23 said:


> Is that a 150 qt Coleman marine? If so where did you get the shelves? Curious because I bought my cooler today and will get it shortly


That's not my cooler but those look like closet maid shelvs from home depot


----------



## rjacobs

Dubv23 said:


> Is that a 150 qt Coleman marine? If so where did you get the shelves? Curious because I bought my cooler today and will get it shortly


I bought an 8' section at home depot for like 9 bucks. Then I cut it into 16" sections. Then I trimmed the back portion off a tiny bit as well as the bottom of the front. But 16" seemed to work pretty well and then trim, just take your time. Then I capped everything. My home depot and lowes did not have the right size caps by the shelving. I went to the bulk hardware section and these were "screw thread protectors" or something like that, about 15c a piece and I got 40.


----------



## ShortFuse

Its not quite a coolidor. This is a Pelican 1510 case being used as one. Think of it as a very large Herfador. It is the same size as a piece of carry on luggage (Manufacturers sellingn point).










Theres a rubbermaid holding my KL and at the bottom there are two strips of SC I got from a box to keep the cigars off the plastic bottom. The total investment here was the cost of the cigars. The KL was bombed to me, the rubbermaid originally held Girl Scout Cookies, and the SC was "reclaimed".

Enjoy the pron! In case anybody is wondering, I let my Soldiers pluck out here occasionally, and is mostly comprised of bombs from all of you! Thanks again! :grouphug:


----------



## gahdzila

Great pics, everyone! You're giving me ideas :mischief:


----------



## RGraphics

This is my Igloo 150qt cooler build. I used 1/2" PVC pipe, 12" deep shelves, cable clamps and #10 screws. All found at Home Depot. This cooler only has slots that are only half deep, that's why I had to use the PVC support.

I really dig the small door on top of the cooler for quick access.









































































Now the hard part.


----------



## kapathy

joe thats an awesome idea.... i also bought the igloo with half slots on mistake and was trying to figure out how i was going to build shelving in it.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Bad ass Joe, bad ass.


----------



## Dubv23

When you guys first bought your coolers what did you do to clean them and is it necessary if I dont have that plastic smell?


----------



## RGraphics

I cleaned with regular dish washing liquid a couple of times and let it sit on the sun for about 3 days but would not leave it out at night. After the 3rd night one final wash and distilled water wipedown.


Dubv23 said:


> When you guys first bought your coolers what did you do to clean them and is it necessary if I dont have that plastic smell?


----------



## RGraphics

kapathy said:


> joe thats an awesome idea.... i also bought the igloo with half slots on mistake and was trying to figure out how i was going to build shelving in it.


Total cost of shelving setup $15.00 including bacon hotdog with coke.


----------



## kapathy

RGraphics said:


> Total cost of shelving setup $15.00 including bacon hotdog with coke.


ok well you twisted my arm on that whole bacon hotdog thing lol


----------



## jerobinson17

kapathy said:


> joe thats an awesome idea.... i also bought the igloo with half slots on mistake and was trying to figure out how i was going to build shelving in it.


Same here I never even thought of using PVC pipe. Looks pretty simple though I might give that a try on my cooler now.


----------



## gahdzila

+1 great idea, Joe!


----------



## ShortFuse

Possibly the greatest thing Joe has going on is where his hygro is. If you pay close enough attention, he only has to open the little door to check his rh! That my friends is brilliant and why I am going to have him do my cooler and my closests! J/K. RG coming your way brother!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice, that is a great setup Joe! I love the rack system you setup(and of course the loot inside  ).


----------



## Dubv23

Coolers built, cleaned and setup. Now im just trying to get the perfect RH. ( I wish it was solid at 65 but that after moving the hygrometer from cooler to cooler.)


----------



## ShortFuse

Looking good Will! Maybe one of the B&Ms or Brothers here can get you squared away with some more SC boxes. They really help to buffer the RH. Another thing to consider is some dry KL towards the top of the cooler as the humidity will rise and the extra KL up top will help to capture some of that moisture and keep the sticks towards the top a little more consistent. 

Just my two cents, but you are well on your way to a great looking set up that should serve you well in the months to come!


----------



## Dubv23

ShortFuse said:


> Looking good Will! Maybe one of the B&Ms or Brothers here can get you squared away with some more SC boxes. They really help to buffer the RH. Another thing to consider is some dry KL towards the top of the cooler as the humidity will rise and the extra KL up top will help to capture some of that moisture and keep the sticks towards the top a little more consistent.
> 
> Just my two cents, but you are well on your way to a great looking set up that should serve you well in the months to come!


Thanks and I was actually debating if I should throw a small bag of KL up top since I have some bags so I'll do that now.

How many boxes would be ideal to buffer? My local B&m sells them for cheap


----------



## ShortFuse

Dubv23 said:


> Thanks and I was actually debating if I should throw a small bag of KL up top since I have some bags so I'll do that now.
> 
> How many boxes would be ideal to buffer? My local B&m sells them for cheap


Think of it like this. There are several humidification medias in your cooler. The obvious being KL, but your cigars and SC boxes also regulate humidity in there as well.

Don't go out and buy enough boxes to fill every inch of the cooler at once because they will compete for the same humidity that your KL is providing to the cigars. The best way IMHO is to slowly add them in there. Once you have them in place then they will become nice homes for your singles (as the Kristoff boxes are doing now). Likewise, don't start tossing bags of KL on each shelf. The process of adding media should be slow and deliberate so you don't shock your cigars.

By all means consider getting another 6 or so boxes and a couple bags of KL tossed throughout, but dont think it all has to be in place by Monday morning.

Hopefully, that makes sense and can help steer your decision.


----------



## RGraphics

Keep you eye on that Hygro, I had the same one and worked fine for 3 months then started to lose its accuracy.


Dubv23 said:


> Coolers built, cleaned and setup. Now im just trying to get the perfect RH. ( I wish it was solid at 65 but that after moving the hygrometer from cooler to cooler.)


----------



## rejart

Just finished my first coolidor. Luckily I still have room for more cigars :evil:

It's an igloo 48qt. Pretty standard setup, but I also removed the bottom handle and added some rubber feet to help make it more stable.

I know the hygro reading is low, but it always reads 7% lower than actual, plus it went down when I opened the door to take the photos. I'm still working on gradually raising the RH since it's currently maxing out at 62%. I like it at 65, but it's close enough for now. I'd say I have about a pound of KL stashed throughout (some is hidden behind boxes.










For the tray I removed the lid from a Kristoff box and drilled five 1 1/4" holes in the bottom for better air flow.










Thanks for all the great info and pics for making a coolidor. Never even heard of one until I joined. I think it will work nicely.


----------



## Dubv23

Love it, I have that cooler...its actually used as a cooler though lol. 

I'm wondering if i should take the lids off my kristoff boxes because they still will stack without them. How hard was it? You just had to pull the nails out of the side right?


----------



## Dubv23

Question regarding the seal of my cooler. I have a 150 qt Coleman marine. It's Propped up sideways and opening ad closing of the door seams soooo easy. Takes basically only a finger to open it. Now if I fold out the bottom handle the door stays tight and takes two hands but I feel like the handle is pushing the door upwards compromising the seal. 

I'm going to get a Velcro strap to keep the door pulled closed but does this see
Normal? My 48qt igloo takes two hands.


----------



## bwhite220

This is a great thread! I'm loving all of the pics!


----------



## zenom

Still working on getting mine seasoned with the wood and figuring out the right amount of kitty litter etc. Right now its sitting at 66% without any humidifier. I added a small one velcro'd to the lid to let it season up a little more. The hygrometer was calibrated with a boveda 69% pack and was dead on for hours (10+). Below are some empty cigar boxes I have seasoning so that I have a place to put the cigars and baggies. The top was a torn apart cigar box that had a glass window on it so I used that to see the beads and might put the hygrometer down there so I can see it once some smokes are in there.

This is a 48qt rubbermaid cooler. Two small bowls of kitty litter and a dr. rh, will probably have to mess with that.


----------



## rjacobs

Dubv23 said:


> Question regarding the seal of my cooler. I have a 150 qt Coleman marine. It's Propped up sideways and opening ad closing of the door seams soooo easy. Takes basically only a finger to open it. Now if I fold out the bottom handle the door stays tight and takes two hands but I feel like the handle is pushing the door upwards compromising the seal.
> 
> I'm going to get a Velcro strap to keep the door pulled closed but does this see
> Normal? My 48qt igloo takes two hands.


Mine is the same way, very easy to open and close. It failed the paper test miserably. However, it has held rock solid humidity and temp for the almost month I have had it going and every time I open it it smells like a barn yard. Im not worried about the seal that much. I was going to get some nylon strapping and some fastex type buckles and make a hold down strap that didnt wrap around the whole cooler, but after a few weeks of seeing how the humidity holds, I am not worried about it in the slightest.

Oh and I cut my bottom handle off as the cooler was very un stable with it on, very stable with it off.


----------



## JPinDC

Put together a 50qt today, built a 'platform' out of an old tray for the bottom to sit above bags of KL. Going to move boxes of b-stock to keep my main humidors full of my faves and latest interests.


----------



## JPinDC

Dubv23 said:


> I'm going to get a Velcro strap to keep the door pulled closed but does this see
> Normal? My 48qt igloo takes two hands.


I think this is a good idea reagardless and will incorporate into my build.


----------



## Dubv23

Yea I mean even if my girlfriend pulls some clothes out of the closet, she won't look to make sure the cooler didn't open


----------



## rejart

Dubv23 said:


> Love it, I have that cooler...its actually used as a cooler though lol.
> 
> I'm wondering if i should take the lids off my kristoff boxes because they still will stack without them. How hard was it? You just had to pull the nails out of the side right?


Yep, just pulled the nails. Nice and easy


----------



## ShortFuse

I should of never subscribed to this thread! I am now teetering on the edge of buying a cooler. :mischief:


----------



## Dubv23

70 at walmart foR a 150qt Coleman is a great deal man!


----------



## gahdzila

ShortFuse said:


> I should of never subscribed to this thread! I am now teetering on the edge of buying a cooler. :mischief:


I was already teetering on the edge, this thread pushed me down the slope. I've got a 70 quart chest cooler that I like a lot, and a 60 quart. I'm not crazy about the 60 quart because it doesn't seal well, and because it's shaped weird and box tetris is a nightmare in it and it has lots of wasted space. I'll be keeping the 70 quart going, and ordered one of the $70 150 quart colemans from walmart to replace that oddball 60 quart.

My 70 quart lays flat, and it works perfect that way, as it's just the right size to hold three cigar boxes side-by-side, stacked about 4 high, with some cedar trays on top for singles. But I'm planning to do the 150 quart upright with shelves.


----------



## Tank997

Dubv23 said:


> Coolers built, cleaned and setup. Now im just trying to get the perfect RH. ( I wish it was solid at 65 but that after moving the hygrometer from cooler to cooler.)


Dubv23, what is the brand and model of that cooler? I've been through this whole thread and must have missed the cooler models with the groves where you can add/insert shelves like yous and others here.

Did you do any mods to help it stand on end? I was also thinking of adding magnetic tape to the lid and top side of the cooler to help with the seal, any thoughts on that? I have out grown my 5 humidors and 1 smaller coolidor and need to upgrade so any and all advice would be appreciated!

Sorry if I missed some posts where these cooler models may have been mentioned.

Tom


----------



## jjjoseph

For those of you with the coolidor setup while living in hot climates, how do you regulate the temps. inside the cooler? Specifically, those without a basement.


----------



## Dubv23

Tank997 said:


> Dubv23, what is the brand and model of that cooler? I've been through this whole thread and must have missed the cooler models with the groves where you can add/insert shelves like yous and others here.
> 
> Did you do any mods to help it stand on end? I was also thinking of adding magnetic tape to the lid and top side of the cooler to help with the seal, any thoughts on that? I have out grown my 5 humidors and 1 smaller coolidor and need to upgrade so any and all advice would be appreciated!
> 
> Sorry if I missed some posts where these cooler models may have been mentioned.
> 
> Tom


The cooler is a Coleman marine 150 qt. Got it from walmart for $70 online. The shelves are the 8 ft long wire shelves form home depot. Cut Into 16" sections

As far as the lid I would go magnet or like I did, Velcro. The lid opens very easily so I'm worried if I grab something from the closet I'll accidentally leave the cooler open. It's just two pieces of velcro on lid and side and a strap to keep it closed. Works wonders.


----------



## Tank997

Dubv23 said:


> The cooler is a Coleman marine 150 qt. Got it from walmart for $70 online. The shelves are the 8 ft long wire shelves form home depot. Cut Into 16" sections
> 
> As far as the lid I would go magnet or like I did, Velcro. The lid opens very easily so I'm worried if I grab something from the closet I'll accidentally leave the cooler open. It's just two pieces of velcro on lid and side and a strap to keep it closed. Works wonders.


I just couldn't wait so I went out looking today and found this one at Costco "tinyurl.com/3j39s3a" (won't let me post the link) Got it for $85 + tax. I also stopped at Lowes and picked up a 4" section of shelve to cut and insert. At some point I would like to put in some SC shelves as well. I noticed in several of the pics here what looks like small battery powered fans, where can I get one of those? I looked at Lowes but they did not have anything like that that I could find. I also picked up some thin weather striping to line the seal it has two door latches so I figured it would tighten the seal which seamed a little loose.

I will post some pic as I progress with build this. Right now I am super gluing a magnet to the inside of the small lid to attach the hydrometer later.

Tom


----------



## Dubv23

The URL doesn't work for me :/. What make and model? The spanish cedar is a good idea but I like my wire shelves for breathability. I have empty boxes that seem to be cheaper and still effective. it's a matter of preference and budget really.

Good luck with the cooler though, hopefuly soon we can see some pctures! 

By the way...What are you using as humidification? And do you have a hygrometer?


----------



## ejgarnut

Tank997 said:


> At some point I would like to put in some SC shelves as well.
> 
> I noticed in several of the pics here what looks like small battery powered fans, where can I get one of those?


Tom the fans are probably Oust air fresheners & you might be able to find some on ebay. They are not made any more so are becoming kind of scarce.

As far as SC shelves - dont know if youve priced SC but its pretty expensive. Unless you want the SC shelves for aesthetics, I second Will's suggestion using wire shelves & empty boxes.


----------



## zenom

ejgarnut said:


> Tom the fans are probably Oust air fresheners & you might be able to find some on ebay. They are not made any more so are becoming kind of scarce.
> 
> As far as SC shelves - dont know if youve priced SC but its pretty expensive. If youd rather spend the bucks on cigars, you can use wire for shelves & add cigar boxes for the SC.


Also be careful not to put the fan right in your coolidor. The one I got had the scent on it still. Let it air out, clean it as much as you can etc. It took a couple days, but it was like $12 on E-Bay for mine.


----------



## Tank997

Dubv23 said:


> The URL doesn't work for me :/. What make and model? The spanish cedar is a good idea but I like my wire shelves for breathability. I have empty boxes that seem to be cheaper and still effective. it's a matter of preference and budget really.
> 
> Good luck with the cooler though, hopefuly soon we can see some pctures!
> 
> By the way...What are you using as humidification? And do you have a hygrometer?


The cooler is a "White Igloo MaxCold™ - 165 Qt" Try adding the "h***:/" to the front of the link and it should work. I guess you can't post links on Puff until you have more than 30 posts not even the H T T P part. I was thinking vented Spanish cedar shelves kind of like the trays are vented. I found a site that sells the SC trays and sheets. My local B&M is also saving sheets and boxes for me.

I have to learn more about the kitty litter deal. Is that kitty litter I see in a bunch of the pics that looks like clear and blue crystals? If so what brand?

Right now I just use the round humidifiers and a gel bead jar, I also have a bunch of humi-packs tossed in my current Humidors. I use both distilled water and the 50/50 PG in round ones. For Hygrometers I have 4 digital and I think 5 analog they all seem to stay within a few % of each other. I move them around and switch them up to see how the compare.

The shelve I bought was 16" deep and I needed 12 so I had to run back to Lowes. Didn't get much more done today.

Tom


----------



## zenom

Tank997 said:


> The cooler is a "White Igloo MaxCold™ - 165 Qt" Try adding the "h***:/" to the front of the link and it should work. I guess you can't post links on Puff until you have more than 30 posts not even the H T T P part. I was thinking vented Spanish cedar shelves kind of like the trays are vented. I found a site that sells the SC trays and sheets. My local B&M is also saving sheets and boxes for me.
> 
> I have to learn more about the kitty litter deal. Is that kitty litter I see in a bunch of the pics that looks like clear and blue crystals? If so what brand?
> 
> Right now I just use the round humidifiers and a gel bead jar, I also have a bunch of humi-packs tossed in my current Humidors. I use both distilled water and the 50/50 PG in round ones. For Hygrometers I have 4 digital and I think 5 analog they all seem to stay within a few % of each other. I move them around and switch them up to see how the compare.
> 
> The shelve I bought was 16" deep and I needed 12 so I had to run back to Lowes. Didn't get much more done today.
> 
> Tom


The kitty litter some use is Exquisicat, but I am using the walmart brand that is $4 for 8lbs, and comes in like a blue and pink bag. It is white and blue as well. It is the unscented silica based kitty litter.


----------



## Tank997

zenom said:


> The kitty litter some use is Exquisicat, but I am using the walmart brand that is $4 for 8lbs, and comes in like a blue and pink bag. It is white and blue as well. It is the unscented silica based kitty litter.


Do you add water to it or does it just help control the RH at near 70%?


----------



## Wallbright

Cigars are still acclimating from the freeze but here is my 52QT. After they sit in there for about 12-24 hours in the baggies I plan on taking them out. Mostly it is just for convenience sake as I am too lazy to rearrange them all and put them away in the bins/cedar tray tonight being sick.


----------



## zenom

Tank997 said:


> Do you add water to it or does it just help control the RH at near 70%?


Depends on your environment. Make sure to get some spanish cedar cigar boxes from your B&M if you can, that helps for the humidity too as well as the aging and flavor. I added very little water, and it is working great. Start with none, add a little, there is also a Kitty Litter thread here on puff that talks about it.


----------



## zenom

Wallbright said:


> Cigars are still acclimating from the freeze but here is my 52QT. After they sit in there for about 12-24 hours in the baggies I plan on taking them out. Mostly it is just for convenience sake as I am too lazy to rearrange them all and put them away in the bins/cedar tray tonight being sick.


Go to walmart and get cookie cooling trays. That is what I used for my 48qt. It's 3 trays that stack on top of each other and they fit cigar boxes in them perfectly. Gives you levels to put your cigars on and let them breath a little as well. Those with the Oust fan, have so far been working for me. The cookie trays are like 11x16 or something just enough to leave about an inch all around as well.


----------



## Tank997

ejgarnut said:


> and to show off my organizational skills...
> 
> heres my ....
> 
> good...
> 
> better...
> 
> better-er
> 
> not that the smokes are anything amazing, but i will brag that im getting pretty darned good at stacking 5ers and baggied sticks!


ejgarnut, I notice in your third pic (better-er) and in several other peoples pic what looks like a small fan. Can you tell me the name and where I can find them? I looked at Lowes today and they did not have anything like those. I assume it runs on batteries and it so do you run it all the time? If so how long do the batteries last?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Wallbright

zenom said:


> Go to walmart and get cookie cooling trays. That is what I used for my 48qt. It's 3 trays that stack on top of each other and they fit cigar boxes in them perfectly. Gives you levels to put your cigars on and let them breath a little as well. Those with the Oust fan, have so far been working for me. The cookie trays are like 11x16 or something just enough to leave about an inch all around as well.


Ah, well I think I said in my post before, but I might not have, it just looked like that because they came out of the freezer yesterday and the fridge today so they were getting acclimated to the new temperatures. I was feeling lazy earlier so I didn't organize it. I actually just organized it as I got bored and it was bothering me. Here is what it looks like now.










There are two bins underneath the tray. The ones on the left are my cheap sticks that were in the bin with the infected cigars so I am keeping them in baggies for the next month or so to make sure no beetles are present in them. I think it looks tons better than the baggie picture haha.

Ignore the RH as it sat open for 15 minutes haha.


----------



## Dubv23

Tank997 said:


> Do you add water to it or does it just help control the RH at near 70%?


I'm using exquisicat from petco, it's a 8 lb tub. And it works wonders!

I was advised to put it in dry, check rh and adjust from there. You would just give it a few sprays of distilled water put it back see where it sits, if its not high enough spray it again.

Mind you, it's a good idea to do all of this before you load your cigars and boxes in because I went through a week of swings because i put the KL, boxes, and cigars all in at once and I'm finally sitting at 66%


----------



## Tank997

Dubv23 said:


> I'm using exquisicat from petco, it's a 8 lb tub. And it works wonders!
> 
> I was advised to put it in dry, check rh and adjust from there. You would just give it a few sprays of distilled water put it back see where it sits, if its not high enough spray it again.
> 
> Mind you, it's a good idea to do all of this before you load your cigars and boxes in because I went through a week of swings because i put the KL, boxes, and cigars all in at once and I'm finally sitting at 66%


I will try the KL dry with 5 or 6 empty SC boxes and a small empty humidor and see how it goes. I thought about lining the inside walls with SC but then thought, if I ever wanted to used this for and actual cooler again that might not be a good idea LOL.

When you say "spray" I assume you mean mist with a few squirts from a new clean Windex type spray bottle, Is that right? I am not in a big rush to get the cigars in the new box, so I will take my time and get it right.

Tom


----------



## Dubv23

exactly. i picked up an empty spray bottle from the drugstore for about a dollar. Give it like 4-5 sprays at a time to not over do it. I went overboard once before and had to toss some litter because it was too wet.


----------



## Tank997

Dubv23 said:


> exactly. i picked up an empty spray bottle from the drugstore for about a dollar. Give it like 4-5 sprays at a time to not over do it. I went overboard once before and had to toss some litter because it was too wet.


Thanks Will, you've been a lot o help! I now have a shopping list for the way home from work today 

Tom


----------



## zenom

Tank997 said:


> I will try the KL dry with 5 or 6 empty SC boxes and a small empty humidor and see how it goes. I thought about lining the inside walls with SC but then thought, if I ever wanted to used this for and actual cooler again that might not be a good idea LOL.
> 
> When you say "spray" I assume you mean mist with a few squirts from a new clean Windex type spray bottle, Is that right? I am not in a big rush to get the cigars in the new box, so I will take my time and get it right.
> 
> Tom


What I did was just take some of the SC boxes from the local B&M and break the lids off. Slid them down the sides of the cooler and used the uncovered boxes to store the cigars. That way the cooler could be re-used again as well.


----------



## Tank997

zenom said:


> What I did was just take some of the SC boxes from the local B&M and break the lids off. Slid them down the sides of the cooler and used the uncovered boxes to store the cigars. That way the cooler could be re-used again as well.


This was my thought exactly, I already have a few empty boxes I can do this with but my wife likes them too much for me to bust them up LOL. One of my local B&M stores said he would save some for me. They donate most of the boxes to local schools but he said he would set some aside.

I was just reading back through and I completely missed the answers to the fan question until now. I may just find a way to run 1 or 2 PC fans attached to the bottom of the shelves to help with the air flow. I have some ideas about how to do that but I need to think about a little more.

Tom


----------



## gahdzila

Hey Tom -

I used to run fans in my cooler. I had two small computer fans wired up to a 12 volt DC adapter, and had them on a lamp timer to run for 15 minutes every hour. I don't run fans anymore. Here's why: The fans are electric motors, right? Any kind of motor, no matter how small, will produce some waste heat. In a closed in, air tight, insulated cooler, that heat stays in, and will make your temps rise a few degrees above ambient. That might not be a big deal if you keep your house 65 degrees, but temps inside my house in the summer are almost always 75, and sometimes a degree or two warmer than that....having my cigars in my cooler get two or three degrees warmer than ambient wasn't something I was comfortable with. I keep my KL in small bags spread out in the cooler, and I'm of the opinion that fans aren't really necessary if you keep the KL spread around like that.

I tried doing different things like putting a small blue ice pack in the cooler to keep the temps down, but in the end I decided it just wasn't worth it. I do freeze everything now, so I'm less concerned with temps, but still....I don't like the idea of my stash being any warmer than it has to be and I honestly don't think fans are absolutely necessary if you keep the humidification media in smaller containers spread out.

That said...if you want to do fans - computer fans are designed to work on 12 volts DC. They will usually work on slightly lower voltages (down to 7 or so) without any problems, they'll just turn a little slower. You just need a DC adapter (you've probably got some laying around your house somewhere, or you can buy one at Radio Shack) cut the end off of the wire, and wire 'em up. Lamp timers are great, too, to have the fan set to just run for a few minutes every hour or two....doesn't have to be fancy, I used a cheap mechanical one from walmart that cost like $5.


----------



## Tank997

gahdzila said:


> Hey Tom -
> 
> I used to run fans in my cooler. I had two small computer fans wired up to a 12 volt DC adapter, and had them on a lamp timer to run for 15 minutes every hour. I don't run fans anymore. Here's why: The fans are electric motors, right? Any kind of motor, no matter how small, will produce some waste heat. In a closed in, air tight, insulated cooler, that heat stays in, and will make your temps rise a few degrees above ambient. That might not be a big deal if you keep your house 65 degrees, but temps inside my house in the summer are almost always 75, and sometimes a degree or two warmer than that....having my cigars in my cooler get two or three degrees warmer than ambient wasn't something I was comfortable with. I keep my KL in small bags spread out in the cooler, and I'm of the opinion that fans aren't really necessary if you keep the KL spread around like that.
> 
> I tried doing different things like putting a small blue ice pack in the cooler to keep the temps down, but in the end I decided it just wasn't worth it. I do freeze everything now, so I'm less concerned with temps, but still....I don't like the idea of my stash being any warmer than it has to be and I honestly don't think fans are absolutely necessary if you keep the humidification media in smaller containers spread out.
> 
> That said...if you want to do fans - computer fans are designed to work on 12 volts DC. They will usually work on slightly lower voltages (down to 7 or so) without any problems, they'll just turn a little slower. You just need a DC adapter (you've probably got some laying around your house somewhere, or you can buy one at Radio Shack) cut the end off of the wire, and wire 'em up. Lamp timers are great, too, to have the fan set to just run for a few minutes every hour or two....doesn't have to be fancy, I used a cheap mechanical one from walmart that cost like $5.


Clifford, your reply makes perfect sense, I don't need more heat here. I was even thinking about those liquid cooling systems for computers but all they do is pull out the excess heat produced so the less heat produced the better, right!

This cooler seems to have excess space between the inside bottom of the lid and the top level of the cooler, that's where I was thinking about putting the fans, after looking again. Now I think I will try to mount some type of extra storage shelves inside the lid Just gotta find the right kind and size.

KL and two more shelves went in today, wife cleaned out my fishing closet so it will fit, so all's good right now. Just need to post a few more times so I can show pics here I guess.

Tom


----------



## ejgarnut

Tank997 said:


> ejgarnut, I notice in your third pic (better-er) and in several other peoples pic what looks like a small fan. Can you tell me the name and where I can find them? I looked at Lowes today and they did not have anything like those. I assume it runs on batteries and it so do you run it all the time? If so how long do the batteries last?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


Tom, its an Oust air freshener - without the smelly stuff. You might find some on ebay, or maybe some BOTLs on here might have some to sell....you can do a search (titles only) on puff for oust fans

they run on 2 D-size batteries - on 5 minutes then off an hour IIRC - batteries last over a month i think

they are not made anymore so they are kind of hard to find

edit - saw you already had an answer...oh well lol


----------



## jjjoseph

Tank997 said:


> Clifford, your reply makes perfect sense, I don't need more heat here. I was even thinking about those liquid cooling systems for computers but all they do is pull out the excess heat produced so the less heat produced the better, right!
> 
> This cooler seems to have excess space between the inside bottom of the lid and the top level of the cooler, that's where I was thinking about putting the fans, after looking again. Now I think I will try to mount some type of extra storage shelves inside the lid Just gotta find the right kind and size.
> 
> KL and two more shelves went in today, wife cleaned out my fishing closet so it will fit, so all's good right now. Just need to post a few more times so I can show pics here I guess.
> 
> Tom


Just noticed you're from FL as well. I was curious to know what's the average temp. inside your cooler? I was debating between the cooler method and the wine cooler method but, I'd really love going the cooler route due to it costing much less, but at the same time I don't want the temps to ruin the cigars I would eventually store in there. My house is generally in the low 80s so I don't know how that would be inside the cooler.


----------



## Tank997

jjjoseph said:


> Just noticed you're from FL as well. I was curious to know what's the average temp. inside your cooler? I was debating between the cooler method and the wine cooler method but, I'd really love going the cooler route due to it costing much less, but at the same time I don't want the temps to ruin the cigars I would eventually store in there. My house is generally in the low 80s so I don't know how that would be inside the cooler.


JJJ, I have 4 humidors and 1 (soon to be 2) coolerdors and the temps in all of them stays between 72 and 75 even tho we keep the AC set between 78 and 80. I thought about it a lot and looked at the wine coolers too but I didn't think it was worth the extra cash just to reduce the temp a few degrees and with a small chance of beetles I'll take the risk.

Tom


----------



## Tank997

ejgarnut said:


> Tom, its an Oust air freshener - without the smelly stuff. You might find some on ebay, or maybe some BOTLs on here might have some to sell....you can do a search (titles only) on puff for oust fans
> 
> they run on 2 D-size batteries - on 5 minutes then off an hour IIRC - batteries last over a month i think
> 
> they are not made anymore so they are kind of hard to find
> 
> edit - saw you already had an answer...oh well lol


Terry, funny thing is I mentioned them to my wife last night and she had two stashed in the closet that weren't working. I pulled the scent things out (which were empty) and put in new batteries (1 D cell in these) and they fired right up. I'm going to let them set out a few days to get rid of any remaining scent. Clean them up a little and in the box they will go 

Tom


----------



## ejgarnut

yep its one d-size, dunno why i thought it was two. the fans are not powerful at all, but will move enough air for what you need

you should give your wife a hug & a kiss - she save you about 25 bucks there


----------



## nealw6971

Thought I'd post a couple photos. It ain't much, but it's mine. 


























And no, the boxes aren't what they say they are. They're just full of yummy rolled up tobacco leaves under various nomenclatures.


----------



## Tank997

Some of the cigar boxes I want to cut up and use for the SC in the coolerdors



The old coolerdor, you can see the digital reading of 70% that this one holds, kitty litter and c-bid bags 



This photo is hard to see with the led light but the cooler has this small door where I attached the light and a temp & digital hygrometer.



Last pic is where I am starting the "tetras" game and adding some things slowly. I see the temp is high at 77 and the humidity is only showing 62%, this meter was showing 68% when I opened the cooler but it drops fast when the door is open, This does not happen in my other cooler. Should I be concerned and if so what can I do about it?



I will be working to more stuff around between these tow coolers and my Humidors for weeks. I will post again when I think I am winning the new "tetras" game LOL my work is never done 

Tom


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Bump!


----------



## Dubv23

i want to see a picture of someones 150 qt with Wineadors shelves integrated... I saw them and almost bought them. If i see some pictures of how it looks i may pull the trigger.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Just did a little organizing and inventory...Less than a year ago I had a desktop humi with about a dozen sticks...now I've over a hundred...'tis indeed a slippery slope!


----------



## Tank997

doomXsaloon said:


> Just did a little organizing and inventory...Less than a year ago I had a desktop humi with about a dozen sticks...now I've over a hundred...'tis indeed a slippery slope!


Looks like some AJF 1844's on the top left, love those just bought two boxes :new_all_coholic: my cooler's were near empty in my pics, now I am playing the cooler shuffle to find space for new stock. Damn C-bid!


----------



## drb124

i really didn't smoke cigars regularly about 3 weeks ago. Now this


----------



## mcgreggor57

drb124 said:


> i really didn't smoke cigars regularly about 3 weeks ago. Now this
> 
> Well maybe I can get my pics to show up later


Me thinks your screwed


----------



## drb124

Well this took about a month... 150 qt here i come.

Cooler full 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dubv23

I received my drawers from Forrest yesterday and i got to say it makes it a whole lot easier to see where everything is in the cooler. These things are fantastic.










top shelf is for my Girlfriends stash









The rest is all mine lol


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Very nice.


----------



## snagstangl




----------



## android

BUMP...

here's a few pics of my coolidor (48 or 52 qt, can't remember off hand) in progress. just added in the plastic bins tonight, old cigar boxes weren't making very efficient use of the space. the coolidor has some spanish cedar stuck to the walls and bottom and boy do they make it smell heavenly (even better with the cigars).



















some of the goods:


----------



## gahdzila

I really like the handle you added, Andrew! Is it just a regular kitchen cabinet handle? Did you drill into the cooler to mount it?


----------



## android

gahdzila said:


> I really like the handle you added, Andrew! Is it just a regular kitchen cabinet handle? Did you drill into the cooler to mount it?


thanks. yep, it's just a cabinet handle from Lowe's and I did drill into the cooler to mount it, I used a thin and narrow strip of wood to reinforce it on the back side of the lid. there's some weird undulations in the back side of the lid, but I just found a reasonable place to mount it and there wasn't too much trouble involved.


----------



## abhoe

Cooler - Imgur

Here is mine


----------



## gasdocok

Finally organized mine. here's the pics...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rday-afternoon-i-e-cleaning-out-igloodor.html


----------



## BlackandGold508

Will post mine up when my drawers come in from Forrest.


----------



## apexking

Has anyone used silicon to hold trays into coolers if you don't have grooves in the cooler?


----------



## Fuzzy

Have not used silicone for drawers but did use it to seal the glass on an inexpensive humidor.

If you try it, I recommend food grade silicone A little goes a long way!

I am not affiliated with the company that produces or sells this stuff but I wish I was.


----------



## apexking

Well my new humi came in today....old one got too small...pretty sure it will be filled in no time. Probably want to put it on its side and build shelves into it...but for now Here are some pics....


----------



## sum12nv

There's some great looking coolers in here!


----------



## ejgarnut

very nice Justin!


----------



## jswaykos

drb124 said:


> Well this took about a month... 150 qt here i come.
> 
> Cooler full 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Liberty Tobacco is my local shop! I take it you know someone out here, or come out here on occasion?


----------



## apexking




----------



## AStateJB

Nice, Justin. Where did you get those shelves?


----------



## apexking

Thanks...home depot cut to 14" but had to trim to 13.5"


----------



## AStateJB

apexking said:


> Thanks...home depot cut to 14" but had to trim to 13.5"


Gotcha. I've been trying to find something that will work in my cooler, so I can stand it on end. Hadn't thought to check at Home Depot. (who would ever think to check somewhere like that for shelves??? I mean seriously... :lol: ) Thanks for the help!


----------



## StogieJim

Justin what kind of cooler is that?

Im looking to upgrade and that is perfect to stand on its side 

And 13.5" is the correct measurement? Im gonna have them cut the shelves at home depot!


----------



## StogieJim

While I'm at it, here's my humble cooler in need of an upgrade! Though it probably has like 100 sticks in there right now


----------



## StogieJim

Justin,

Ideally I want to put it on its side like you have. Did you have to remove the handles, or it rests pretty flat as is?

Im assuming thats the 100qt coleman?


----------



## apexking

No the handle gets in the way but it can still stand on its side, just not perfectly flat. I had the shelves cut to 14" but i had to cut about another 1/4" in off each side, hence the 13.5". I will try to meassure for you later. The back feet are more important to get cut down then the front.


----------



## apexking

Yea 100qt from homedepot online $50



StogieJim said:


> Justin,
> 
> Ideally I want to put it on its side like you have. Did you have to remove the handles, or it rests pretty flat as is?
> 
> Im assuming thats the 100qt coleman?


----------



## gahdzila

StogieJim said:


> and 13.5" is the correct measurement? Im gonna have them cut the shelves at home depot!


I ain't Justin, obviously. But the best way to get shelves to fit in a cooler like that is to buy the big (5 ft?) sections and cut it yourself. The coolers are usually tapered toward the bottom (back), and sometimes there's a plug or something in your way. So if you cut them yourself, you can nibble on them to make them fit perfectly. Tinsnips work great.


----------



## StogieJim

Cool thanks for the advice guys, and $50 bucks is a great deal.

I was looking last night and those colemans look like they were going for 70-80 bucks.

Is the marine cooler a better buy, or that regular coleman should be fine?


----------



## StogieJim

Damn HD is out of stock online


----------



## Naduals

Thanks for the ideas I have seen. I will post my pic soon. Parts are being aquired. If I win much more on the devil site this week, I may have to accellerate the schedule though. arty:


----------



## StogieJim

Naduals said:


> Thanks for the ideas I have seen. I will post my pic soon. Parts are being aquired. If I win much more on the devil site this week, I may have to accellerate the schedule though. arty:


LOL how we ALL know that feeling


----------



## apexking

gahdzila said:


> I ain't Justin, obviously. But the best way to get shelves to fit in a cooler like that is to buy the big (5 ft?) sections and cut it yourself. The coolers are usually tapered toward the bottom (back), and sometimes there's a plug or something in your way. So if you cut them yourself, you can nibble on them to make them fit perfectly. Tinsnips work great.


Spot on


----------



## bazookajoe8

Jim didnt see you were from Boulder. We should get together one of these days and have a smoke


----------



## StogieJim

Joe that would be great man.

I just moved here and don't really know too many people yet, especially cigar smokers 

Shoot me a PM some time!

Jim


----------



## tek2advanced

I finally got around to season this humidor... Now, that it's ready for cigars, time to pick up the rest of my boxes at the cigar shop.


----------



## Fuzzy

Will, that is a great looking traveldor. I am sure you would be welcomed to most any Herf.


----------



## StogieJim

Will that is intense!

How did you build that wooden shelving unit thingy? Looks very custom. 

Very creative man.


----------



## tek2advanced

Fuzzy said:


> Will, that is a great looking traveldor. I am sure you would be welcomed to most any Herf.


Thanks Bruce! =)


----------



## tek2advanced

StogieJim said:


> Will that is intense!
> 
> How did you build that wooden shelving unit thingy? Looks very custom.
> 
> Very creative man.


Well the shelving unit, I made it so that I can pull out the supporting rack in one piece and if I were to pull out the rack it looks like a 'T' (A quarter turn-counter clockwise), I could still return this cooler back to it's interned use. At the bottom of the 'T', it's supported by the wheel wells of the cooler itself. It's all about using a leveler at that point and making the right right markings. The trays are stacked on-top each other and the Anejo Lid (At the end of the cooler) helps keep tray movement at a minimum.. I only had access to my Bosch Variable Jig Saw to make my cuts (Keeping the setting at 1-2) help keep all the dust down in my apartment kitchen. If I had it my way, I'd make all my cuts using a table saw to make flushed cuts (I was impatient).

At the top of the 'T', I made it so that it would fit perfectly into the groves of my cooler, which keeps the whole rack from moving around...

I've seen others either use their coolidor to store boxes or just cigars and I wanted the best of both worlds, where I didn't have to worry about boxes smashing against loose cigars and I wanted the smell of spanish cedar when I opened the box. Plus, I live alone and the cooler can get pretty heavy when it's fully loaded. The wheels helps me move it around. It doubles as my living room coffee table.


----------



## Paulharmo

After going through this thread, I decided that this was exactly what I needed - So, after a few days of shopping and planning, it all took shape today. I used an Igloo 150qt and made PVC shelves like Joe did, and it came out great! I'm really happy with how everything is set up - I am so very glad that I stumbled upon this thread :smoke:

Don't get too excited, though, most of the boxes are empty or almost empty. Hopefully, now that I've got space to fill, that will change over the next couple of weeks.

Test-fitting with tape









Taking up space in my bedroom :mrgreen:









Notice the hygro on the door - it's mounted upside-down, so all I have to do is open the access door to check RH.









At least it LOOKS full...









^^That's a lighter, NOT a gun... :smoke:


----------



## yellowv

Well my wineador is full. Time for the next project.


----------



## kra961

My Humble entry into Coolidorism should be able to get 700-800 loaded into all the trays LOL its about 3/4 of the way there now.


----------



## joshuarodger

kra961 said:


> My Humble entry into Coolidorism should be able to get 700-800 loaded into all the trays LOL its about 3/4 of the way there now.
> View attachment 38645


That's pretty amazing and inspirational. I guess I'm on my way to Target for a cooler and some Kitty Litter


----------



## kra961

Thank ya Josh I've finally gotten it finished LOL of course got it finished about the same time as I've run out of room, the Igloo cooler is a perfect fit for the Spanish ceder trays from Premium Humidors which is the reason I went with that model 16 trays cigars stacked 4 and 5 deep. I'm going to start one just to hold boxes now.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46908770/IMG_20120624_175710.jpg


----------



## pvj

Nice setup!


----------



## RayJax

Just started a build last night. 

Started a seperate thread on the build.

I will post pictures in here as soon as she's complete!


----------



## Kruz

Same here Ray. Looking forward to the pics! I'll post some myself if I ever find my camera cord after my move.



RayJax said:


> Just started a build last night.
> 
> Started a seperate thread on the build.
> 
> I will post pictures in here as soon as she's complete!


----------



## Q&A

Great thread!

Is it better to leave the cigar box open or closed in the coolidor or humidor?


----------



## kra961

It’s a matter of personal preference Frederico leaving them in the box and cello will slow the aging process, there really is no right answer to the question.


----------



## Q&A

Kevin, makes perfect sense. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

I just got the 150 Qt Igloo. I guess I'm going to try and find a way to put racks in it like some of these.


----------



## yellowv

Here's how mine sits right now. Wineador is packed, but I have plenty of room in here.


----------



## AStateJB

Had to upgrade from my 48qt. Considered just getting a second 48qt since it would have been cheaper, but I'd rather not have 2 coolers in the apartment if I can avoid it, so I got a 70 quart. Already have quite a bit more in it than the 48 would hold and have lots of space left still.  A little over 350 in there right now and room for at least 100 more.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

AStateJB said:


> Had to upgrade from my 48qt. Considered just getting a second 48qt since it would have been cheaper, but I'd rather not have 2 coolers in the apartment if I can avoid it, so I got a 70 quart. Already have quite a bit more in it than the 48 would hold and have lots of space left still.  A little over 350 in there right now and room for at least 100 more.


NOICE!


----------



## Kruz

Liking all the trays Joe! Every time I see boxes of the little monsters it makes me realize I should just pull the trigger and get some.



yellowv said:


> Here's how mine sits right now. Wineador is packed, but I have plenty of room in here.


----------



## yellowv

You should definitely get some Little Monsters while you still can. I have enjoyed each of them quite a bit and I'm sure they will improve with age. I have those three boxes and another box and a half in the wineador and I am still tempted to pick up more. Probably gonna pick up a few more trays from cheap humidors soon as well. They work great and are only $10 a piece. They fit in the 150qt pretty much perfectly.


----------



## bwhite220

Here is my cooler:










I'm a little anal about things so everything has to be stacked neatly. 10 of these SC shelves from Cheap Humidor does the trick nicely.










One of my favorite purchases ever! Ron told me it had about 2.5 years of rest on them!










Had to burn one about 2 weeks ago - UNBELIEVABLE!










And these are my favorite 2 shelves:



















The rest of those shelves will remain a mystery as I have some bombing to do.


----------



## AStateJB

Nice setup, Brandon! What size cooler is that?


----------



## bwhite220

AStateJB said:


> Nice setup, Brandon! What size cooler is that?


Freaking massive


----------



## bwhite220

AStateJB said:


> Nice setup, Brandon! What size cooler is that?





bwhite220 said:


> Freaking massive


 It's a 120 qt.


----------



## AStateJB

bwhite220 said:


> It's a 120 qt.


Nice! I need to do some measuring on my new one and see how those trays would fit in there.


----------



## bwhite220

They are awesome! Well worth it! I must admit, I'm eyeing the shelves that Kevin's (BaconStrips) Father-in-Law made. I'm trying to come up with some kind of configuration for my cooler to have him make.


----------



## Kruz

Here is my very humble entry (48qt):










I have an order in with Forest for 3 custom shelves and when they get in the plan is to stand this on its side and attach the selves with L brackets. I currently have 1lb of beads in it and am very pleased with how well it holds RH. It really is place and forget with these things! The boxes (other than the top box - fantastic smoke by the way!) I got from a local B&M shop and there is a ton of different singles in there right now. Hopefully over time I can fill it up. Right now there is probably only about 40 sticks in it.


----------



## RayJax

bwhite220 said:


> They are awesome! Well worth it! I must admit, I'm eyeing the shelves that Kevin's (BaconStrips) Father-in-Law made. I'm trying to come up with some kind of configuration for my cooler to have him make.


Seeing as you and I have the exact same cooler, I'm excited that I ordered the same shelfs. Although I only ordered 3 the first go around to see how they will fit, I see now they will do just fine. Oh can't the September pay check just come already so I can order 7 more!


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Hey Brandon, good looking cooler! Are those trays the stackable ones available on cheaphumidors?


----------



## bwhite220

RayJax said:


> Seeing as you and I have the exact same cooler, I'm excited that I ordered the same shelfs. Although I only ordered 3 the first go around to see how they will fit, I see now they will do just fine. Oh can't the September pay check just come already so I can order 7 more!


There are 10 inside that bad boy!! Wait till you see what BaconStrips and his FIl are putting together for me! I'm amped!



sleepyguy5757 said:


> Hey Brandon, good looking cooler! Are those trays the stackable ones available on cheaphumidors?


They are but I actually bought them from Amazon for a bit cheaper: Spanish Cedar Tray with Divider


----------



## edin508

Just got my 150 Igloo up and running. Looks like a trip to the Depot is in order to get some shelving. 
Great thread!


----------



## Q&A

Lots of great looking Coolidors here! Man, you guys are getting 150 qt and filling them up with great smokes! I have a meager 50 count (more like 30) glass top humidor with 8 cigars in it! You heard me right, eight!!!!! And they are all from the sampler that came with it! :sad:


----------



## edin508

Q&A said:


> Lots of great looking Coolidors here! Man, you guys are getting 150 qt and filling them up with great smokes! I have a meager 50 count (more like 30) glass top humidor with 8 cigars in it! You heard me right, eight!!!!! And they are all from the sampler that came with it! :sad:


That is how it starts! 
I had one of those, then got the 125 count glass top, pretty. Started a 45qt coolidor that lasted a few weeks before it just got crowded. A bit OCD, I like some organization. So on-line hunting I went, the 150 Igloo is $80 on-line with free shipping from Wally World, can't beat that. Now I need shelves.
And this all happened within a couple months, lol. Cut your credit cards now!


----------



## Marcm15

I am now so psyched for a coolidor - can't wait to make one. This whole cigar hobby has exploded into a passion and I don't even know exactly when that happened!!


----------



## bwhite220

Marcm15 said:


> I am now so psyched for a coolidor - can't wait to make one. This whole cigar hobby has exploded into a passion and I don't even know exactly when that happened!!


When you joined Puff. The Puff sucks us all in...


----------



## Marcm15

bwhite220 said:


> When you joined Puff. The Puff sucks us all in...


Its definitely fueling my fire, that's for sure....


----------



## AStateJB

Marcm15 said:


> Its definitely fueling my fire, that's for sure....


Do you have a Cbid account yet? If not, that will be the nail in the coffin. :lol:


----------



## GIBrett

My first attempt at a Coolidor 48qt Igloo
1lb of heartfelt in the bottom. Two boxes in the bottom then 2 sets of 3 plastic containers mounted on a piece of wood to make them shelves.


----------



## Marcm15

I found that site (and others) while home bound recovering from surgery. Let me say that Boredom + Love of Cigars + Lots of Free Time + Unlimited time on the internet = One expensive hobby... Oh yeah and lots of family fights!!


----------



## Marcm15

> Do you have a Cbid account yet? If not, that will be the nail in the coffin. :lol:


I found that site (and others) while home bound recovering from surgery. Let me say that Boredom + Love of Cigars + Lots of Free Time + Unlimited time on the internet = One expensive hobby... Oh yeah and lots of family fights!!


----------



## AStateJB

Marcm15 said:


> I found that site (and others) while home bound recovering from surgery. Let me say that Boredom + Love of Cigars + Lots of Free Time + Unlimited time on the internet = One expensive hobby... *Oh yeah and lots of family fights*!!


Maybe you should hold off on that cooler.... Unless of course you've already placed a large enough Cbid order to need one.  :lol:


----------



## Kruz

That's a really nice setup Brett!



GIBrett said:


> My first attempt at a Coolidor 48qt Igloo
> 1lb of heartfelt in the bottom. Two boxes in the bottom then 2 sets of 3 plastic containers mounted on a piece of wood to make them shelves.


----------



## edin508

AStateJB said:


> Maybe you should hold off on that cooler.... Unless of course you've already placed a large enough Cbid order to need one.  :lol:


It's not always the size of the order. It's the fact that I have a package show up every Monday from them. Already had to switch to weekly shipping a while back.
I am afraid to add up the total I have spent there in the past couple of months. So easy to click click!


----------



## AStateJB

edin508 said:


> It's not always the size of the order. It's the fact that I have a package show up every Monday from them. Already had to switch to weekly shipping a while back.
> I am afraid to add up the total I have spent there in the past couple of months. So easy to click click!


So true!


----------



## wihong

GIBrett said:


> My first attempt at a Coolidor 48qt Igloo
> 1lb of heartfelt in the bottom. Two boxes in the bottom then 2 sets of 3 plastic containers mounted on a piece of wood to make them shelves.


Great looking coolerdor you got there


----------



## LongHaul907

Ill be putting a humidor on my truck next time i make it home. I am having difficulty figuring how to keep the cigars in the correct temp range
I had been thinking about controlling a peltier cooling device (think Coleman portable fridge) with a potentiometer. I am pretty good with electronics but im sure there are people here with better proven ideas possibly with schematics or drawing i could take a peek at.


----------



## lostdog13

I've been avoiding it, but finally decided it is necessary to take the plunge. Can't go too large since I do still have to get them back to the States, but it is time to start cooler shopping and picking up the rest of the bits and pieces. Thanks for posting these up guys, extremely helpful.


----------



## Beer Alchemist

AStateJB said:


> Maybe you should hold off on that cooler.... Unless of course you've already placed a large enough Cbid order to need one.  :lol:


Or accidentally bidding and winning on something that ended Friday and then, well you already are going to have to pay for the shipping next Thursday so you may as well see what other deals you can come up with...and then accidentally do it again the following week and so on and so forth


----------



## hogjaw

I like the drawer extreme right with round holes.

Ordered mine from CheapHumidors and in my 48qt I can only put them in one way. Wish I had done more planning and got coolidor wider front to back so I could put trays in either way.

Nice set up you have - thanks for sharing!



ProbateGeek said:


> Mine seems so disordered compared to you guys. Didn't I already post these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are messy, in honor of the storage style of our hero, shuckins. Without the ridge for the cedar shelves added on, I wouldn't like this cooler near as much.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jimmy, those two drawers are from a Treasure Dome humidor I no longer use for cigars. Thanks for the flashback of all the great cigars I USED TO HAVE - see a few in there I'd like to be smoking again... :ss


----------



## Marcm15

AStateJB said:


> Maybe you should hold off on that cooler.... Unless of course you've already placed a large enough Cbid order to need one.  :lol:


Cooler is on its way to filling up - I continue to pick up speed down this dangerous and super slippery slope.....


----------



## drb124

This is after I have moved a lot of stuff I am selling to a 100 qt. But I am thinking the MS heat is going to force me into a wineador pretty soon.


----------



## drb124

So let's try this again


----------



## android

looks good rivers!


----------



## TheCompounder

Here's my 150 quart coolidor - by Coleman. At the present I've been using Boveda pack, but I know things will get dry as the ambient humidity falls. I'd like to get an electric humidifier for this cabinet, but am uncertain about which one. Should I be more concerned about the size (about 16 cu ft) or the number of cigars (currently about 150)?

Larry


----------



## gahdzila

TheCompounder said:


> Here's my 150 quart coolidor - by Coleman. At the present I've been using Boveda pack, but I know things will get dry as the ambient humidity falls. I'd like to get an electric humidifier for this cabinet, but am uncertain about which one. Should I be more concerned about the size (about 16 cu ft) or the number of cigars (currently about 150)?
> 
> Larry


Size.

Electric/active humidifiers are overkill for coolers, IMO. Coolers seal tight enough that passive humidificaton works fine (actually, probably better, as silica humidifying media can also absorb excess humidity).

Look into Heartfelt beads or kitty litter - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## jswaykos

gahdzila said:


> Size.
> 
> Electric/active humidifiers are overkill for coolers, IMO. Coolers seal tight enough that passive humidificaton works fine (actually, probably better, as silica humidifying media can also absorb excess humidity).
> 
> Look into Heartfelt beads or kitty litter - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


Agreed. When I was using a 60qt air/water tight plastic container, the seal was SO tight that one or two filter bags of KL was more than sufficient. If the humidification had been active it would've been overkill.


----------



## AStateJB

Just about got the 72qt. stuffed now...


----------



## hogjaw

Think I like your plastic trays better than those wood ones I have, yours look like they store more.



AStateJB said:


> Just about got the 72qt. stuffed now...


----------



## AStateJB

hogjaw said:


> Think I like your plastic trays better than those wood ones I have, yours look like they store more.


Each tray holds about 30 sticks... They're a good cheap storage solution (I think they were about $1.50 each) but it's kind of a pain having so many to shuffle around. I have 11 trays in there.


----------



## hogjaw

Nice looking set up. Is that 11 of the plastics?

I think it looks great and probably easier to get out than wood trays. 30 sticks/container is a lot in my book. I only have a 48 qt Wally World cooler and sure have enjoyed being able to select different sticks. Coolidor only 3 mos old and prior had small humidors. So anything extra didn't have any good storage facility.

I know about pain, but it's enjoyable isn't it.



AStateJB said:


> Each tray holds about 30 sticks... They're a good cheap storage solution (I think they were about $1.50 each) but it's kind of a pain having so many to shuffle around. I have 11 trays in there.


----------



## AStateJB

hogjaw said:


> Nice looking set up. Is that 11 of the plastics?
> 
> I think it looks great and probably easier to get out than wood trays. 30 sticks/container is a lot in my book. I only have a 48 qt Wally World cooler and sure have enjoyed being able to select different sticks. Coolidor only 3 mos old and prior had small humidors. So anything extra didn't have any good storage facility.
> 
> I know about pain, but it's enjoyable isn't it.


Thanks. Yep, 11 of the plastic trays. I've found some wooden trays that are similar in depth, but wider and longer. I think they would fit better and be more convenient, but they're going to have to wait for a while.


----------



## hogjaw

I don't know what's more addictive, sticks or bidding. Won't be good time when MC bill arrives this month. Thinking about notifying CB to prohibit me from bidding for a while. 3 packages this week. I'm scared to sign in anymore.

But it's fun and enjoyable! Coolidor here about 1/2 full and growing - and gives me opportunity to have a choice now.



Beer Alchemist said:


> Or accidentally bidding and winning on something that ended Friday and then, well you already are going to have to pay for the shipping next Thursday so you may as well see what other deals you can come up with...and then accidentally do it again the following week and so on and so forth


----------



## hogjaw

You tried those Alec Bradley 90+ in right corner yet? Any comments?



drb124 said:


> So let's try this again


----------



## drb124

hogjaw said:


> You tried those Alec Bradley 90+ in right corner yet? Any comments?


Not yet, they are supposed to be the prensado corona gorda ones. I've been trying to give them a little rest first.


----------



## hogjaw

Understand - thanks.



drb124 said:


> Not yet, they are supposed to be the prensado corona gorda ones. I've been trying to give them a little rest first.


----------



## lostdog13

I was trying to avoid it because eventually I have to ship everything back Stateside, but finally decided to take the plunge and set up a coolidor. Picked up the 48qt Island Breeze on Amazon for $18 (free shipping), so I'm happy with the cost for the space ratio. I aired it out for about a week and then left some baking soda in it for a few days. After that I made a paste of baking soda and DW and scrubbed it, then dumped the remainder of the box into the bottom and left it for a couple days. Cleaned it with DW and the plastic smell was gone. Now I'm seasoning a couple of empty boxes to hold singles. Changing over to Boveda for all of my humidors and have the cedar holder coming in for the coolidor. I now have plenty of space, but expecting to have it mostly filled over the next 6 months or so.


----------



## Q&A

lostdog13 said:


> I was trying to avoid it because eventually I have to ship everything back Stateside, but finally decided to take the plunge and set up a coolidor. Picked up the 48qt Island Breeze on Amazon for $18 (free shipping), so I'm happy with the cost for the space ratio. I aired it out for about a week and then left some baking soda in it for a few days. After that I made a paste of baking soda and DW and scrubbed it, then dumped the remainder of the box into the bottom and left it for a couple days. Cleaned it with DW and the plastic smell was gone. Now I'm seasoning a couple of empty boxes to hold singles. Changing over to Boveda for all of my humidors and have the cedar holder coming in for the coolidor. I now have plenty of space, but expecting to have it mostly filled over the next 6 months or so.


Congrats on your new Coolidor. I hope to have one sometime in the future...


----------



## Shemp75

View attachment 71424
heres my stash in my coolidor!


----------



## mcgreggor57

I never got around to organizing it but wanted to snap a pic before transferring everything to my wineador.
Coleman 150:


----------



## Kona's Dad

hogjaw said:


> I like the drawer extreme right with round holes.
> 
> Ordered mine from CheapHumidors and in my 48qt I can only put them in one way. Wish I had done more planning and got coolidor wider front to back so I could put trays in either way.
> 
> Nice set up you have - thanks for sharing!


Wow someone in my first posting said I should look into a cooledor...man this is amazing. I feel like how could I ever fill something like this up? what an amazing stash.


----------



## naajsmith

Kona's Dad said:


> Wow someone in my first posting said I should look into a cooledor...man this is amazing. I feel like how could I ever fill something like this up? what an amazing stash.


I may have been the one you're referring to from your first thread and I can assure you that I could not have comprehended having too many cigars for my 100ct humi, and then I added a tupperdor...and then another tupperdor and finally my coolidor. I wish I would have just bought the cooler first and saved the money for cigars. People here recommended that but did I listen?! Nooooo :frusty:


----------



## Merkonakis

I really like the "coolidor" idea... I might have to do this while I contemplate a custom humidor.


----------



## tylernim

I have a wine cooler that I would like to turn into a coolidor, but I'm really not that handy. Maybe one day.


----------



## mcgreggor57

tylernim said:


> I have a wine cooler that I would like to turn into a coolidor, but I'm really not that handy. Maybe one day.


Lot's of wineador threads. It's not that difficult


----------



## StogieJim

AState, are you using that 70QT Coleman Extreme?

And Brandonwho had the 120QT Blue Coleman Xtreme, that lid came off soooo easily in the store. Any problems holding RH in that?


----------



## ProbateGeek

StogieJim said:


> And Brandonwho had the 120QT Blue Coleman Xtreme, that lid came off soooo easily in the store. Any problems holding RH in that?


I've also got the 120 quart Coleman Xtreme - been using it since around Christmas of 2010. Using kitty litter - has been constant RH between 64% and 69% with almost zero maintenance.


----------



## StogieJim

Terry, and that lid is really really easy to open right?

Its the blue one?

That's the one i want but am sketched on that lid!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jim, the lid opens and closes just like the lid of a cooler should open/close. It's certainly nowhere near loose - you can feel a slight "psh" of air as it closes. It's got a good seal.

This is the one:



















Sketched? I must be an old guy, 'cause that's a new one to me... :ask:


----------



## StogieJim

Hahaha, sorry Terry, sketched = uneasy 

Ya the ones I saw in the store, all you gotta do is turn them upside down and the lid opens right up... not sure how well that would do as a humidor... thats why i was "uneasy" LOL...

Man, the wal mart has that in stock too... But i could literally open the lid with my index finger and hardly any pressure.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mine opens pretty easily, too. But I bet if I turned it upside down the lid would NOT open on its own. If it did, well I'd be markedly sketched about that. :thumb:

I'd check each cooler individually, till you find one that seals properly. 'Cause it's a great cooler for stogies.


----------



## StogieJim

Thanks Terry, I think I may go pick that up after work 

Its a perfect solution I think!


----------



## iggy_jet

I noticed some of the coolers had cigars in ziplock bags. Why would you place cigars in a ziplock bag if you have them in a "climate controlled conditions". Cigars are not benefiting from the RH if they are in a bag. 

Igor


----------



## iggy_jet

This is the picture of my Wine cooler conversion. If all the parameters will remain the same overnight: temp at 68F and 69% RH... cigars will be going in tomorrow.


----------



## iggy_jet




----------



## Mike Mike

Before and after pics. I added pull knobs to each drawer after construction. I thought this thing was stocked to the gills but I was able to add a few more boxes after this pic was taken. The blue humidification devices on the door are filled with KL, not that junk it comes with from the manufacturer. Each drawer is made from Canadian cedar will hold four sticks deep depending on RG (approximately 100+ per drawer)...each shelf will hold approximately 4 boxes. Didn't think I'd fill it this fast...slippery slope, right?


----------



## Thedroller

I asked a tobacconist about Kitty litter during the wet months of summer to stabilize rh and he totally corn dogged me in his crowded shop.. Acted like it was unthinkable


----------



## rise

Question for those who have their coolidor standing on end, like a cabinet- What are you using for feet? Are you weighting the bottom so it doesn't tip? Attaching handles?

TIA, rise


----------



## StogieJim

Thedroller said:


> I asked a tobacconist about Kitty litter during the wet months of summer to stabilize rh and he totally corn dogged me in his crowded shop.. Acted like it was unthinkable


Tell him not to knock it till you try it


----------



## kra961

rise said:


> Question for those who have their coolidor standing on end, like a cabinet- What are you using for feet? Are you weighting the bottom so it doesn't tip? Attaching handles?
> 
> TIA, rise


You'll find most coolers will sit flat on the floor on end with no problem I've got a couple igloos and they work great sitting on end pretty stable.


----------



## horseshoe

What do you guys think? Several "large" coolers, or only a couple of "BIG" coolers?

I've recently come to the decision that I need to upgrade my storage and am trying to decide if I would rather add 2 or 3 70qt coolers, or one 150qt....Same price.


----------



## Fuzzy

horseshoe said:


> What do you guys think? Several "large" coolers, or only a couple of "BIG" coolers?
> 
> I've recently come to the decision that I need to upgrade my storage and am trying to decide if I would rather add 2 or 3 70qt coolers, or one 150qt....Same price.


I can see it either way but a common thought here at Puff(about storage) is "Go big or don't go" I have two coolerdors and keep some cigars in each. I am also thinking about getting a traveldor, something along the lines of Coleman - Coleman Xtreme® Coolers on Wheels


----------



## rise

kra961 said:


> You'll find most coolers will sit flat on the floor on end with no problem I've got a couple igloos and they work great sitting on end pretty stable.


Sadly, mine does not  Got a 150qt coleman on sale, nice grooves for shelves and all butthe ends are sort of rounded. I think I'll drill some holes for feet, they'll need to be about an inch high I guess. Might use some sort of weight too so that its a bit more stable too. though maybe just making it sit flat will fix that.


----------



## Cmal911

Bump'd n subbed


----------



## felker14

iggy_jet said:


> I noticed some of the coolers had cigars in ziplock bags. Why would you place cigars in a ziplock bag if you have them in a "climate controlled conditions". Cigars are not benefiting from the RH if they are in a bag.
> 
> Igor


I believe Ziploc bags are used for organizing. They do not seal the bag, its left open.


----------



## tefunk

So... it seems one of my favorite cigars is becoming more difficult to secure, so I'm going to purchase a few boxes. That being said, my 50 cigar humidor is no longer appropriate, so after reading through this thread and several other places online, I've decided a coolidor is the way to go (versus shelling out several hundred dollars for a nice Daniel Marshall or something).

I bought a 54 qt Igloo marine cooler, cleaned it with non-scented bleach & water, then wiped it down with distilled water. Purchased an accu-rite hydrometer from Home Depot, and it stayed around 78% over two days in a salt test, so I feel like that is pretty accurate. If I find I start having issues, I'll just pony up for a Caliber IV. Went to a local cigar shop and purchased a few empty cedar cigar boxes, and they threw a bunch of extra cedar pieces they had laying around (and of course I grabbed a few cigars as well!).

Next step... I'm undecided on the shelving:

- Buy some wire shelving such as some others did? I really like this idea because it would be cheap and easy, and help keep things organized... however, my concern is I'm having a hard time finding refridgerator wire shelving, and I'm not sure how appropriate ClosetMaid type shelving is in humidity. I'd like refridgerator wire shelving, because it's specially coated to be around food, be resistant to mold, etc. Am I just being a little crazy, and there wouldn't be any issues with the ClosetMaid type of shelving?

- Do I cut some glass to size and drill small holes in it for air flow? Glass would be easy to clean and resistant to mold, but could be a disaster for someone like me who has never worked with glass.
- Maybe buy some thick acrylic, cut to size, drill some air flow holes? Similar to glass, but I hear acrylic can be tricky to work with (and it can be expensive for thicker cuts... which would in turn make trial and error a bit pricey).
- Maybe buy some spanish cedar and build the shelving out of that, or have someone build some for me (sounds like there is a guy or two on this site that do that)?

I appreciate your patience with my long winded introduction to the site... and certainly appreciate any thoughts on shelving!

Next step, will be of course get the RH settled, and then fill the coolidor. Looking forward to it, and glad I found this thread!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

tefunk said:


> So... it seems one of my favorite cigars is becoming more difficult to secure, so I'm going to purchase a few boxes. That being said, my 50 cigar humidor is no longer appropriate, so after reading through this thread and several other places online, I've decided a coolidor is the way to go (versus shelling out several hundred dollars for a nice Daniel Marshall or something).
> 
> I bought a 54 qt Igloo marine cooler, cleaned it with non-scented bleach & water, then wiped it down with distilled water. Purchased an accu-rite hydrometer from Home Depot, and it stayed around 78% over two days in a salt test, so I feel like that is pretty accurate. If I find I start having issues, I'll just pony up for a Caliber IV. Went to a local cigar shop and purchased a few empty cedar cigar boxes, and they threw a bunch of extra cedar pieces they had laying around (and of course I grabbed a few cigars as well!).
> 
> Next step... I'm undecided on the shelving:
> 
> - Buy some wire shelving such as some others did? I really like this idea because it would be cheap and easy, and help keep things organized... however, my concern is I'm having a hard time finding refridgerator wire shelving, and I'm not sure how appropriate ClosetMaid type shelving is in humidity. I'd like refridgerator wire shelving, because it's specially coated to be around food, be resistant to mold, etc. Am I just being a little crazy, and there wouldn't be any issues with the ClosetMaid type of shelving?
> 
> - Do I cut some glass to size and drill small holes in it for air flow? Glass would be easy to clean and resistant to mold, but could be a disaster for someone like me who has never worked with glass.
> - Maybe buy some thick acrylic, cut to size, drill some air flow holes? Similar to glass, but I hear acrylic can be tricky to work with (and it can be expensive for thicker cuts... which would in turn make trial and error a bit pricey).
> - Maybe buy some spanish cedar and build the shelving out of that, or have someone build some for me (sounds like there is a guy or two on this site that do that)?
> 
> I appreciate your patience with my long winded introduction to the site... and certainly appreciate any thoughts on shelving!
> 
> Next step, will be of course get the RH settled, and then fill the coolidor. Looking forward to it, and glad I found this thread!


JMHO, if you are buying a cooler you are doing so cause it provides plenty of storage for pennies. If you have the money to build drawers then go the wineador route where the beauty of the drawers can be appreciated. The ClosetMaid shelves or any of its clones are fine. Most people just buy a 4 or 8 foot section and use wire cutters to fit to size. WalMart, Lowes etc., have plenty of different sizes. If you want to spruce it up a bit on a budget grab some cedar trays from Kayla @CheapHumidors to place on top of the wire shelving.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

rise said:


> Sadly, mine does not  Got a 150qt coleman on sale, nice grooves for shelves and all butthe ends are sort of rounded. I think I'll drill some holes for feet, they'll need to be about an inch high I guess. Might use some sort of weight too so that its a bit more stable too. though maybe just making it sit flat will fix that.


I know this is a bit dated, but drilling into the cooler makes no sense to me. If I had a coolidor I would build a square base using 2x4's and a piece of plywood and would make it slightly smaller than the base of the cooler so the door could open without brushing the base. Next I'd get some industrial strength velcro from Lowes and attach it to the bottom of the cooler and base. Voila, your cooler is off the floor, the door will open freely, the cooler will be stable with the door open or closed and you can detach it at any time if you move or your needs change. My God why aren't I getting paid for these great ideas I am handing you guys for free?


----------



## Mokano

MDSPHOTO said:


> My God why aren't I getting paid for these great ideas I am handing you guys for free?


LOL.... You mean the game cash isn't money in the bank? And here I thought you were getting paid!

I agree with you (for free) that coolidors maximize the storage to cost ratio. I will humbly admit to starting here and thinking, "no coolidor for me; not pretty enough" but one very pretty Winedor in, I'm looking at space, possible new laws, and I'm asking myself "what did JFK keep those 1200 Cubans in?


----------



## tefunk

I totally forgot my friend is a chemist (develops different types of polymer coatings), so I called him today at lunch. He said I probably won't have any issues using a closet wire type of shelving, although he did state refridgerator wire shelving would be ideal. Rather than try to find some refridgerator shelving, I just picked up some normal wire shelving at Home Depot on the way home. Had a little trouble getting it to fit properly, because the width of the cooler decreases as it goes further into the depth of the cooler. But a few snips with the wire cutter solved that.

Here it is... boxes are empty, but in there to help get the RH reasonable for when my order comes in. I figure I'll keep my larger orders in here, and the one offs and sample packs in the humidor.


----------



## acarlitz

Why do you guys need shelves at all? My coolidor is a 50qt and I have around 6 different cedar boxes filled with cigars. Each box is stacked on top of the next, there is a central humidifier in the cooler and the door closes. I keep the one offs and samplers in the box on the top, so that the other boxes stay dark and humid for aging.


----------



## tefunk

acarlitz said:


> Why do you guys need shelves at all? .


Why does anyone need to smoke cigars, or drink a beer?

They don't need to.... But they choose to


----------



## acarlitz

Sorry tefunk... it just seems silly to me to go through all the trouble of drilling and carving and clipping and snipping for shelves IMHO. I think the boxes themselves serve as a good way to divide up your sticks; whether you want to keep one brand together or designate a few boxes for long term aging etc...


----------



## tefunk

$8 and 15 minutes of my time, while enjoying a cold one... Didn't seem to strenuous, difficult, or silly to me.

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## SeanTheEvans

acarlitz said:


> Sorry tefunk... it just seems silly to me to go through all the trouble of drilling and carving and clipping and snipping for shelves IMHO. I think the boxes themselves serve as a good way to divide up your sticks; whether you want to keep one brand together or designate a few boxes for long term aging etc...


I think the difference between organizing a 50qt and a 150qt is being underestimated here. Boxes are nice, but think, just making 3 shelves really just breaks the 150 into 3 cooler sections the size of the one you maintain. In those sections, are likely boxes to organize. Same plan, just a bigger original unit.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

acarlitz said:


> Sorry tefunk... it just seems silly to me to go through all the trouble of drilling and carving and clipping and snipping for shelves IMHO. I think the boxes themselves serve as a good way to divide up your sticks; whether you want to keep one brand together or designate a few boxes for long term aging etc...


Depends on how you plan to use your cooler. If it is box storage or overflow your method makes perfect sense. However if its your main storage device shelves allow for better organization and more importantly access to singles and boxes.


----------



## Andreas

Outgrew my two desktop humidors, so i decided to go with my first coolidor.


----------



## ras_oscar

A group opinion, please:

My humidor is full. I had to remove some boxes from my coolerdore and relocate the sticks to the tray to fit my post christmas purchase. I have no idea where I'm going to put the cigar order that's being delivered later this week. 

Do i need conseling?


----------



## NormH3

ras_oscar said:


> A group opinion, please:
> 
> My humidor is full. I had to remove some boxes from my coolerdore and relocate the sticks to the tray to fit my post christmas purchase. I have no idea where I'm going to put the cigar order that's being delivered later this week.
> 
> Do i need conseling?


Nah...sounds like you need a tupperdor for overflow.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

ras_oscar said:


> A group opinion, please:
> 
> My humidor is full. I had to remove some boxes from my coolerdore and relocate the sticks to the tray to fit my post christmas purchase. I have no idea where I'm going to put the cigar order that's being delivered later this week.
> 
> Do i need conseling?





NormH3 said:


> Nah...sounds like you need a tupperdor for overflow.


or a Walmart/ yard sale to find a bigger cooler :vs_cool:


----------



## Cgars25

Can't figure how to get humidor picture on but it's my avatar just finished the conversion


----------



## Andreas

I'm thinking about adding some cedar trays to my humidor. Do they fit on top of each other when stacking? Or is there a chance one can fall on the other and damage my gars?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Andreas said:


> I'm thinking about adding some cedar trays to my humidor. Do they fit on top of each other when stacking? Or is there a chance one can fall on the other and damage my gars?


I stack various sized trays in my humis, and yeah, sometimes they fall off into one another. Haven't really damaged a cigar yet though, so iunno.

If they are the trays you get at cheaphumidors or something, I imagine they will be less prone to that, as you'd have to really angle it to get just one corner to fall in, right? All being the same size and all that, I'd imagine.


----------



## Andreas

Hmmmm .... I might just stick with the few boxes i have and just stack the rest.

Where would be the best place to buy those trays? CheapHumidors?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Andreas said:


> Hmmmm .... I might just stick with the few boxes i have and just stack the rest.
> 
> Where would be the best place to buy those trays? CheapHumidors?


Not sure about the best, I haven't bought any, but we get a discount at cheaphumidors, and I believe 2 sizes are available


----------



## Andreas

How do we get the discount?


----------



## ras_oscar

I just toss the whole box into the cooler and call it good. When the box gets down to the short hares, I pull the remaining sticks and put them into the hang basket that came with the cooler.


----------



## Scottyv6290

I found a cooler made by Coleman called the Stackable. It is working so well as a humidor. It fits on top of my dresser, and holds 150+ sticks easily. Thought I would share it with you guys.


----------



## AZ330FZL

SeanTheEvans said:


> Not sure about the best, I haven't bought any, but we get a discount at cheaphumidors, and I believe 2 sizes are available


How do we get the discount?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Andreas said:


> How do we get the discount?





AZ330FZL said:


> How do we get the discount?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/208393-list-tobacco-site-discount-codes.html

That should work


----------



## AZ330FZL

SeanTheEvans said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/208393-list-tobacco-site-discount-codes.html
> 
> That should work


Totally did! Thank you!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Ok I’ve been browsing through this thread and just had an idea... what about turing a spare refrigerator into a coolidoor? I had the perfect one I let go with my old house when I sold it and moved. But I have another one in storage. Hmmmm...


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Ok I've been browsing threw this thread and just had an idea... what about turing a spare refrigerator into a coolidoor? I had the perfect one I let go with my old house when I sold it and moved. But I have another one in storage. Hmmmm...


I was thinking the same thing yesterday. I have one in my moms garage that is just sitting there.

Who can be against us?


----------



## greasemonger

Its compressor driven so you wouldnt want to run it (sucks out humidity), but in a cool place it would be fine as long as the magnetic seal is good. I use a kegerator I have. With about 5 cu ft I need at least a pound of beads which need an occasional DW spritz (monthly or so depending on hpw often I'm in it). It works great for me and it holds about 800 smokes at its current 75-80% capacity (I have multiple tuppers inside with varying boveda %s, along with old, new, and sealed boxes). With the 69% beads it stays right at 67-69% and 65-69°F in the air conditioned basement.


----------



## TexaSmoke

@greasemonger I didn't even take into consideration the compressor cooled environment. I'm considering a coolidor or wineador, but I have an entire climate controlled set of shelves in my closet than can hold countless tuppers and is always between 68 and 72 degrees.

Who can be against us?


----------



## greasemonger

TexaSmoke said:


> @*greasemonger* I didn't even take into consideration the compressor cooled environment. I'm considering a coolidor or wineador, but I have an entire climate controlled set of shelves in my closet than can hold countless tuppers and is always between 68 and 72 degrees.
> 
> Who can be against us?


The wineadors are thermoelectric cooling so they dont draw the humidity down. I dont plug mine in, but its very stable. Id bet if I was more efficient with my tetris it would hold about 1200 sticks, but there would'nt be any air exchange. I have an EZ tupper seperate of the kegerador and another 125ct I use for everyday smokes or ones I plan to reach for soon. I still bet I open the kegerador about weekly and rotate inside the tuppers and boxes monthly. I'll go snap a pic in a few.


----------



## Rondo

Here you go, noobs.
@selpo

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/230609-freezador.html


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Here you go, noobs.
> 
> @selpo
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/230609-freezador.html


Thanks .I couldn't remember who it was

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke

Now, that's amazing. @selpo the thread is two years old. How is it holding up these days?

Who can be against us?


----------



## selpo

TexaSmoke said:


> Now, that's amazing. @selpo the thread is two years old. How is it holding up these days?
> 
> Who can be against us?


Just fine! Have not needed to replace the 2 boveda packs in each box since starting this. Open the boxes maybe once or twice a year but that's pretty much it.

Here are Some readings for the last year!


----------



## TexaSmoke

selpo said:


> Just fine! Have not needed to replace the 2 boveda packs in each box since starting this. Open the boxes maybe once or twice a year but that's pretty much it.
> 
> Here are Some readings for the last year!


This is genius. I hope my collection warrants me needing to do this one day.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------

